
The costs of annoying advertising - amichail
http://glinden.blogspot.com/2007/04/costs-of-annoying-advertising.html
======
pg
Not as annoying as the ACM charging people to read articles. I bet that
doesn't last too much longer.

~~~
danielha
It's quite ridiculous. A bit sleazy, even.

( a popular read for the unfamiliar:
<http://www.nhplace.com/kent/PFAQ/acm.html> )

------
python_kiss
Revenue earned vs. number of ad spots on a site is probably an inverted
parabola; after a certain point is reached, each successive ad spot actually
reduces revenue along with pageviews.

As a side note, here are several good case studies for adsense users:
https://www.google.com/adsense/success

